
WiFi-hacking neighbor from hell gets 18 years in prison - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/#!/tech-policy/news/2011/07/wifi-hacking-neighbor-from-hell-gets-18-years-in-prison.ars
======
helmut_hed
The neighbor from hell "spent _two weeks_ cracking the Kostolnik’s WEP
encryption"? I thought this was supposed to take only seconds now...

------
baltcode
duplicate? : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2757234>

~~~
palish
First time I saw it. Thanks for linking to the previous comments though.

